# Annemarie Carpendale beim Shopping in Venice, Los Angeles 17.02.2015 (30x)



## Mandalorianer (22 Feb. 2015)

​

thx don


----------



## markw (1 März 2015)

einer der besten im tv


----------



## Kingy (2 März 2015)

Würde gerne mal mit dem Wayne tauschen...


----------



## Emil Müller (19 März 2015)

Danke für Annemarie :thumbup:


----------



## himself (19 März 2015)

sehr hübsch, immernoch!


----------



## freddyracer82 (2 Apr. 2015)

Wow. echt n tolles Kleid


----------



## butcher80 (2 Apr. 2015)

Immer wieder ein Blickfang. Danke dafür..


----------



## argus (5 Juli 2015)

:thx:macht auch in stiefeln eine gute figur :thumbup:


----------



## nico2222 (12 Juli 2015)

sehr cool. Danke!


----------



## joergky (13 Juli 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder, vielen Dank, weiter so!:thumbup:


----------

